# [RISOLTO] /etc/profile spostato erronamente: disastro

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, 

ho erroneamente effettuato l'aggiornamento alla versione di portage in oggetto, e ora qualcosa si deve essere incasinato di brutto.

Infatti emerge non funziona più e anche quando faccio eselect profile list o emerge, o ebuild, ottengo questo output:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 47, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1650, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3039, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 511, in create_trees

    env=env, eprefix=eprefix)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 456, in __init__

    verify_eapi=True) for x in self.profiles]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 456, in <listcomp>

    verify_eapi=True) for x in self.profiles]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 440, in grabfile_package

    pkgs=grabfile(myfilename, compatlevel, recursive=recursive, remember_source_file=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 123, in grabfile

    mylines=grablines(myfilename, recursive, remember_source_file=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 497, in grablines

    mode='r', encoding=_encodings['content'], errors='replace')

IOError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: '/etc/portage/profile/packages'
```

Ho spostato /etc/make.conf e /etc/make.profile in /etc/portage, anche se non era necessario, ma non è cambiato nulla.

Ho letto anche questo thread, ma non vorrei fare modifiche di cui non sono sicuro.

Qualcuno sa cos'è successo e come riparare il danno?

----------

## Onip

non ne so niente, ma dall'errore che si legge proverei con

```
# mkdir /etc/portage/profile/packages
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo, 

non so come sia potuto accadere ma avevo mosso erroneamente /etc/profile in /etc/portage ! Cacchio!

Grazie!

----------

